# Common Roots Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

At Common Roots Cafe, they serve good food made from scratch--using high quality, local, organic, and fair-trade ingredients. They opened in July of 2007 with a committment to provide support for local farmers, operate in an environmentally responsible way, serve as a community meeting place and pay a living way and benefits to their employees. In 2007, 80% of their food and beverage purchases were local, organic, or fair-trade. Awesome fresh bagels and other baked goods. Weekly rotating brunch, lunch and dinner menu . Happy hour featuring local beers and wines. Monthly events.

More...


----------

